# OMG I messed up



## rgregory1965 (Nov 15, 2011)

I dropped my brand new SB700 flast today....it hit the ground and now it will not zoom....the motor makes a grind noise and i get a Zoom error.......I nearly cried.

I just got this Oct 29.....


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2011)

Off for servicing. They'll give you an estimate before they do anything so you can know whether it is worth repairing or buying a new one.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea....It just really sucks that i just got it and now will be sending it in for repair and will be without if for a couple months....lol


----------

